# Haunted House Candelabra



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Those lights are really awesome! But how easy could they be to make? Doesn't look too hard for those of you who have the imagination required.

P.S. TNBrad You live in the Smokies?


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

*THE STAND:*
Here is a picture of the tools and materials I used to build a Candelabra, everything you will need can be found at your local Home Center and Maga Mart (LOL).








and I made a Jig/Template to help me place the screw holes evenly so they don't run into each other.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

The Measurements I used were made up as I built them.









After assembling the main structure, I painted them Dark Brown with an Oops paint from Home Deport. with the color adding to the look and helping them disappear into the dim lighting.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Before I get to far a head of my self Let me give a list of the materials I used;

6 foot long 2 inch by 2 inch wood (Center stand and feet)
2 inch by 1 inch (arms)
¼ inch by 2 inch PVC molding trim (Rings)
Dry wall screws 1.5 inch and 2 inch.
Oops paint. (Dark brown)
Flat Black spray paint (rings)
4 inch by 4 inch piece of scrape peg board (Black light stand)


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is a look at how the arms and legs are set I built these so I wouldn't have to make too many special cuts. Everything works off of a 90 degree angle. All I had to cut these with was a hand held Miter saw for doing picture frames ($10 at the Wal-Mart)








I started drilling the center hole for the each Ring. and After a few tries, I learned that by adding a flat washer to the Dry wall screw would help prevent cracking and braking.








after the Center is set I workrd my way around right and then left to help keep the stress equal.
















After I had all the Rings on each stand I sprayed them with a flat black paint. Do so outside or in a very well ventilated area.








here is a close look at the Rings and you can see any over spray just adds to the aged look.








also you can see how the arms are affixed to the center structure. Over the lap the Rings by 1 inch each way. *This stuff gets brittle if it's cold so let the PVC warm-up in your house or garage before start bending it.*


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Great tutorial and those look great!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks so very much.
I'm slowly working from work Shhhhhhh ;-'))

OK here you can see where I was checking the look of the Stand to the 3D image I made.
Pretty close I think ;-"))


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is a close up of the screws and the feet are done the same way too.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

*The CANDLES:*

*Supplies you will need:*
Chili Pepper Christmas lights (9 Sets) of 35 lights
1/2 inch PVC pipe (get the one with the thicker wall) (Schedule 40 I think)
15 FOOT BROWN Extension cord
small Black Zip Ties
*Tools I used:*
Drimel Tool with Roto zip Bit
Table Saw
StyroFoam Ice Chest

I first got these Chili Pepper light sets from the Hobby Lobby. and noticed when they are turned upside-down the look like candle flames 








After looking around I found a year round Christmas decor store nearby, and found a different brand of great Chili Pepper lights 









_*Now what I learned here is... *_that there were 2 different types of lights; ones that were made in the US and those from Mexico.
The ones from the US were stronger, evenly spaced and had 35 lights.
The ones from Mexico, (I got at Hobby Lobby) well the wires would pull out easily, some were to close together and others had 2 long and 1 short wire, and the best they didn't always have 35 lights, some only had 34 or 33 and one had 37. Hmmm.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

OK for a greater look of realism and if you have been paying attention there are 36 candles and 35 lights.

Note I did say I made the mesurements up as I went along.

I cut the candles into 3 different lengths for more verity, _(and this comes in handy later)_ and left one without a light because; if you have ever had a lot of candles together one always goes out.








OK the First cut I made was across the bottom of each candle by sliding them along the fence on a table saw with the blade set at 1.5 inches.








As Norm says "Always read and understand the instructions that come with your power tools and there no more important safety tool than safety glasses"

OK this cut makes placing the candles on the rings easy with just a slight twist they slide on and are easy to remove again later for storage.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Now here is when I needed the Styrofoam ICE Chest.
I used the grove around the lid to help hold the PVC candles still as I used a drimel tool with a Roto Zip type bit to cut the "T" shaped opening for the wiring to fit into. Make sure that the long cut is in line with the cut at the base of the candle.









Here you can see how the wires fit into the "T" slot from one candle to the next and how the upward cut also lets the Chili Pepper light fit into the top in an upright setting.









Now you can see how different size candle come in to play when setting them and making the transition from one Ring to another. A shorter candle leading to a tall candle on a lower Ring takes less wire than if they were all the same size.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is another look with more candles lined up together and how the wires run from one candle to the next.









At the very top on a 4 inch by 4 inch piece of hard board/peg board I used double stick foam tape to hold the black light fixture in place.









And here is a look at the type of bulb that I used. This bulb throws out a great deal of UV light and a few of them together well can do a lot. TOTs coming to the house would find the costumes glowing and be amazed at the magic in the air. LOL









A look from above shows how the Black light is set in the center and the plug is just droped down.









A look from below shows how the zip ties hold the wires close to the frame so they don't detract from the look of the Candelabra. and a 15 foot extension cord is simply coiled around the center frame and can be uncoiled if more cord is needed to reach the nearest outlet. In the Civic center there were plugs spaced out in the floor.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Here you can see the extension cord I used and how I could plug both the Chili Pepper lights and black light together. Again I used zip ties to keep the wires from dangling down I noticed they also helped to prevent any possible chance of something getting unplugged.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

OK
Now I got a few plastic skull from the Walgreens with different expressions and added them to the lower Ring to fill in the space between the sets of candles and help hide the supporting arms for the Ring. And I added some stretchy Webbing. I used the kind that glows under black light. A little goes a long way here.

*House light on and Candelabra LIGHTS OFF*








*House light off and Candelabra LIGHTS ON*









Here is a look at the CIVIC Center when we were setting up for the *HOWL-O-WEEN BASH*, to help benefit the *Sevier County Humane Society*, in Sevierville Tenn.









Here they are with the only the wall sconce lights on








and another picture









and NOW with the lights off


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

OK and yes after all the fun is over.... there is the "How do I get these home" question.
well I must say the local police gave me a few odd looks and then they decided an escort to my house was in order… as I looked like a one car parade float and my webs blowing in the wind. LOL.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

I would be happy to answer any questions. and Thank you all for all your help and kind remarks.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

TNBrad,

I love these, they are really spectacular! And I loved the way you loaded them all on your vehicle!lol

What a great project! One question>>>>>where did you get a black light like that?

Thank You so much for posting a tutorial on these!


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

TNBrad said:


> OK and yes after all the fun is over.... there is the "How do I get these home" question.
> well I must say the local police gave me a few odd looks and then they decided an escort to my house was in order… as I looked like a one car parade float and my webs blowing in the wind. LOL.


Would have looked even better if you had a power inverter and plugged them all in while driving home at night.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Muffy said:


> TNBrad,
> 
> I love these, they are really spectacular! And I loved the way you loaded them all on your vehicle!lol
> 
> ...


I got them at Hobby Lobby and used the 40% off coupons from the net, with a few friends, I got one, she got one, and so on for 3 days and 2 cities, till I had 9 (one extra just in case). LOL


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

The Pod said:


> Would have looked even better if you had a power inverter and plugged them all in while driving home at night.


I did think of that, but, didn't have time. I had to get everything out the next morning by 6 AM they use the Civic Center on Sundays as a church LOL... Hummm if I had not... well Sunday school could have been interesting.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Si-cotik said:


> Those lights are really awesome! But how easy could they be to make? Doesn't look too hard for those of you who have the imagination required.
> 
> P.S. TNBrad You live in the Smokies?


Yes I live in Sevierville, Tenn. next to Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures of the monsters after the Civic C enter I got to use them at my lovely ladies cabin.The Black lights and red rope lights along the side of the driveway gave the FOG a great spooky effect as it would move down the driveway across the yard and over the neighbors knee wall along their driveway and into the yard and even the house.
















A look as the fog would over take the TOTs
























and a look from the street








AND HERE IS THE FOG CHILLER I made Halloween morning from scraps in the garage. Yes I was still putting stuff together when I was told it's getting dark time to stop for this year.
























So here is to all of you who have the fun.
*May we all have another great SPOOKTACULAR YEAR.*


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

*oh*



TNBrad said:


> Yes I live in Sevierville, Tenn. next to Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg.


Oh!!!! So not fair!!! LOL....I've been dying to go!!!! I used to go three to four times a year between Pigeon Forge and Cherokee, NC growing up but I haven't been in about 3 years (I'm 27). Feels like I've been away from home too long(even if I've never lived there)!!! 

I guess I will just have to get desperate for a day trip...only 31/2 to 4 hour trip!!!

Oh...sorry...just reveling in my pity....your tuts were REALLY REALLY awesome!!!! I'm going to have to print these off and stick them in the "attempt them through the year so I have enough time to correct my (many) mistakes by next Halloween" file.

Thanks for the tut.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Love the other pics too....you could almost make them into hanging chandliers.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, amazing candelabra! Those looked really great in the ballroom.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Si-cotik said:


> Oh!!!! So not fair!!! LOL....I've been dying to go!!!! I used to go three to four times a year between Pigeon Forge and Cherokee, NC growing up but I haven't been in about 3 years (I'm 27). Feels like I've been away from home too long(even if I've never lived there)!!!
> 
> I guess I will just have to get desperate for a day trip...only 31/2 to 4 hour trip!!!
> 
> ...


Living here can be awesome but there is the trying to get home on a ROD RUN or Honda Hoot weekend LOL. Honey honest I'm on my way, home. No I'm not at Hooters with the guys! LOL. 
Sometimes just getting from the Interstate Hwy takes an hour and a half. And there is the screaming too. Brad!!!!!!! Brad!!!!!!!!! Come quick there are deer in the yard!!!!!!!........ Not now honey LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Terra said:


> Wow, amazing candelabra! Those looked really great in the ballroom.


Thank you so very much Terra. That is great praise coming from you and your awesome TUTs.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Si-cotik said:


> Love the other pics too....you could almost make them into hanging chandliers.


OK… I did have in mind doing an up grade and that would be one of the Ideas. I have been sorting through all my stuff and well there is a lot of stuff. Hmmmm
I'm thinking of redoing the stands so they can come apart so they can be hung but the weight is something to think of. I couldn't use them in the Civic Center as the ceiling is a drop tile like in offices. And I was curious what they might look like with flicker bulbs in place of the Chili Peppers. I will post pictures of the new ideas.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

If you turn them into chandeliers, might have to make them a little smaller so the weight won't be an issue, but with the same principles. Think the flicker bulbs would be neat, though the chili peppers were a great idea.

(Yes I know about the traffic up there, as we always when up during peak seasons, and driving my sister through Knoxville on Friday nights to get to Virginia to get her kids, but it's still not as bad as driving through rush hour in Atlanta...lol.)


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree Atlanta can be scary LOL

What I had thought of was making the stand out of Pipe with a phalange at the top so I could just unscrew the top and hang it or store it. Right now they are all hanging in the garage upside down from the feet. in one corner. LOL that's how the neighbors know I'm starting to gear up. the sudden have the candles on them. LOL


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Outstanding tutorial Brad! Those candleabras look fabulous and the pics were great also, especially the one with them all stacked on the car...priceless


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Lauriebeast said:


> Outstanding tutorial Brad! Those candleabras look fabulous and the pics were great also, especially the one with them all stacked on the car...priceless


Thanks for the kind words. I'll have to get a picture of them hanging in the garage too.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Here they are as I store them over the year.
We would hang them from the rafters in our garage


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

OK this is how my neighborhood tells when I gearing up they get spread out all over the portch of our cabin and then the candles go back on. 
notice all the spirit orbs that came to visit








Hmmmmmm
I wonder if they have noticed them move yet this year. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

YAY!!!! I'm finally getting to come to Sevierville!!! YAY!!!! Be there for the Circle Yer Wagens this weekend.

Anyways, how are the candelabras coming along?


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

There was minor damage to a few of the rings and I'll have to replace them. I still want to visit the Christmas store on Hwy 66 to get flicker bulbs and sockets to see how these would look upgraded to that kind og light. the thing about these (Chili Pepper) light is I think the black adds to the glowing look. We'll see though.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Hope things work out. Surely you'll find stuff at the Christmas shop. Just be sure and post pics of your progress, whether you're happy or not. You might get some more ideas from the forum. 
I have faith in you though. You managed to think up the ideas of the Candelabras in the first place, you can do it again.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like good advice thanks Si-cotik, I will.


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

I just revisited these to get candelabra ideas and saw your Jeep piled high! Whoa, that would scare me coming the other way down the road.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

LOL yeah just after leaving the civic center (from our Howl-O-ween Bash for the Humane Society) and turning onto Dolly Parton Pky. I notice 2 cops following me for a few miles on the way the house for setting up at our cabin. };-))


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok TNBrad....just copied the materials list & gonna pick up the stuff on Monday.....gonna see if we can make 2 of these for our funeral parlor.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Muffy
How did your Candelabra build go?


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

This is some pretty intense designing... a brilliant, admirable concept, though. Candelabras are so Halloweeny.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

lilybones said:


> This is some pretty intense designing... a brilliant, admirable concept, though. Candelabras are so Halloweeny.


Thank you. they were fun. I was asked to decorate the Civic Center in Sevierville for the Sevier CountyHumane Society's HOWLOWEEN BASH


----------



## cybrknite (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey I saw your post. I too live in Sevier County (Seymour). I have rented a location in Maryville for a permanent haunt. We are building it now. Would love to meet you sometime and share ideas. Dungeon of Darkness on FB.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

just raising the dead LOL


----------

